# looking for some goose hunting area's for next season



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

is there anyone in summit,portage,medina,stark,lake,or geauga county who has corn, or bean fields who wants the geese population thined out starting next goose season which is september 1st,2011 if so please pm me
thanks


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

you dad wont let you go goose hunting !$

how many geese did you get this year ???


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

ok im done firstflight u jump my s**t way to much, im done, im sick and tired of u, everytime i post something u always have something smart to say, thats not what ogf.com is about its about sharing fishing and hunting stories and meeting new people, i have a question, why do u jump my crap? and yeah my dad let me hunt, we have hunted together for years now its really none of ur business who i hunt with where or when and for what. and i would really like it if u could just back off, i think ur a person who spends there whole day on here just waiting for someone to post something for u to jump on. so while us hunters r out hunting u can sit on here and pick on people and try to be a macho man, but ur NOT!!!! cause from what im seeing is thats what u do cause every time i put something on here u post something on it and dude come'on thats not cool, but whatever its ur life and ur going to do what u want to, DONT EVER JUMP MY STUFF EVER AGAIN!!!! U DONE DID BURN THE BRIDGE THIS TIME,


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Hahahahaha!!!!!! anyways, dude, get out and knock on doors. It has been said once and will be said again, this really ain't the place to be asking for permission. Yeah, u might get lucky once in a blue moon but what's the worst someone can say when you ask? No? If that's the case, go on to the next place. Good luck !$


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks yeah i figured i would at least try on here before i get out cause with this weather right now i cant get out so i figured it wouldnt hurt to try. but thanks for not jumping my stuff like firstflight111


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

quick draw mcgraw 15 said:


> ok im done firstflight u jump my s**t way to much, im done, im sick and tired of u, everytime i post something u always have something smart to say, thats not what ogf.com is about its about sharing fishing and hunting stories and meeting new people, i have a question, why do u jump my crap? and yeah my dad let me hunt, we have hunted together for years now its really none of ur business who i hunt with where or when and for what. and i would really like it if u could just back off, i think ur a person who spends there whole day on here just waiting for someone to post something for u to jump on. so while us hunters r out hunting u can sit on here and pick on people and try to be a macho man, but ur NOT!!!! cause from what im seeing is thats what u do cause every time i put something on here u post something on it and dude come'on thats not cool, but whatever its ur life and ur going to do what u want to, DONT EVER JUMP MY STUFF EVER AGAIN!!!! U DONE DID BURN THE BRIDGE THIS TIME,


does you dad know you have a potty mouth ... and read my post ...dont make plans you cant keep..... you should talk to your dad first....... how is that jumping over anything ..... i have a field i can give you and no i dont sit here all day .. i am a big boy a can go hunting with out my dad driving me ....


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

heres some more of me sitting around


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

looks like i sit here all day


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

firstflight111 said:


> does you dad know you have a potty mouth ... and read my post ...dont make plans you cant keep..... you should talk to your dad first....... how is that jumping over anything ..... i have a field i can give you and no i dont sit here all day .. i am a big boy a can go hunting with out my dad driving me ....]
> 
> look here. one i didnt make plans i cant keep, when i talked to u i said look i would have to talk to my pops about us hunting and u said that was fine and we just didnt have the time at that moment, sorry but my dads work and my education comes first, and yeah like ur going to give me a field, ok where is this field?? and the only reason im on here today is because i have no school,


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

quick draw mcgraw 15 said:


> firstflight111 said:
> 
> 
> > does you dad know you have a potty mouth ... and read my post ...dont make plans you cant keep..... you should talk to your dad first....... how is that jumping over anything ..... i have a field i can give you and no i dont sit here all day .. i am a big boy a can go hunting with out my dad driving me ....]
> ...


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

OGF is still entertaining from Oklahoma 

All those duck bands are nuts, I shot alot of ducks during second split and not a single band - location is everything! Take it easy guys.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

firstflight111 said:


> you dad wont let you go goose hunting !$
> 
> how many geese did you get this year ???


Sounds to me like your being a a$$ for asking thoses two questions right there. What just because you no you killed more geese than him this year you ask, well how many geese did ya kill? bet ur not the only guy that kills a bunch of geese.
Quick, just have fun waterfowling and dont be afraid to nock on the doors thats the biggest thing, location and the more ground you got the more birds you will kill.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Who cares how many birds the guy shot. As long as he had fun "waterfowling" .... I thought that was the point have fun, meet new people and kill a few birds while doing it. If your able to kill more than the next guy congrats. By the way nice pic with all the bands thats sweet

Anyways, keep this up I just grabbed some popcorn


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey firstflight...when we went out, we did pretty good sitting around.......except towards the end of the season when John gave me those "bad luck" hevi metal rounds 

here's a few more "sitting around" pictures !$!$!$


ErieAngler- how's oklahoma treating you? btw.... RingMuskie Mentor....Freakin hilarious!!!!

RingMuskie- how's it feel to be owned by Erie?


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

MarkyMark... Being mentored my Erie isnt so bad... Although for some reason when were hunting I'm usually giving him the lessons. Figure that one out


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Ring has trouble falling asleep most nights wondering if he'll ever be able to hold himself up to my standard of hunting and fishing! That's why he drinks so much busch light - helps him sleep and wash the catfish stink out of his mouth! Duck hunting down here isn't going to be the same not being able to bust your chops scott. Ill get back up to the lake this summer and we can all get out fishing and watch scott chum! Haven't spent much time in ok yet. Got down here and had to take off to shreveport la for work. While I was gone tulsa had the biggest snow storm in history. So far been seeing lots of coyotes. Ducks are mixed, seen lots of mallards, widgeon, shovelers and gadwalls. Also some true lessors.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

ErieA... I enjoy the busch light for a couple reasons. The #1 reason is so that I can put up with you for more than 1 hour. You know how hard it is to listen you speak for that long being sober!! By the way you have any good catfish holes down there yet?? Keep me posted when you guys are back around we'll hook up and do something

P.S I have skype now:Banane02:


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just thought i might add that firstflight likes to throw bread out into ponds so the waterfowl will come in close so he can actually hit them with his 1950's BB gun


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Just thought i might add that firstflight likes to throw bread out into ponds so the waterfowl will come in close so he can actually hit them with his 1950's BB gun


hey my names not jeff


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I know. Its Donnie


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

huntindoggie22 said:


> i know. Its donnie


wow just wow see if i let you shoot any more bands :d:d:d


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Seen some snows and blues the last couple years around. My buddy saw a couple specks too... but thats far few and in between... If your really wanting to shoot some snow head west/south


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

ringmuskie9 said:


> Seen some snows and blues the last couple years around. My buddy saw a couple specks too... but thats far few and in between... If your really wanting to shoot some snow head west/south


Scott, Scott, Scott,

I keep telling you that those aren't snow geese and the ones with dark heads arent specks, ross or blues ....... they are seagulls - i know its confusing on how they got there because you don't live next to the sea, but I promise you buddy  - you grew up hunting too close to a dump I think!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

ErieAngler said:


> Scott, Scott, Scott,
> 
> I keep telling you that those aren't snow geese and the ones with dark heads arent specks, ross or blues ....... they are seagulls - i know its confusing on how they got there because you don't live next to the sea, but I promise you buddy  - you grew up hunting too close to a dump I think!



ANDREW, ANDREW, ANDREW

Let's recall the time you thought the Boeing 747 was locked on the decoys thing it was a goose coming in. 

By the way that post of the snows and blues should have been on the other thread. I have no idea how it got here


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

As I remember that was a long ways away and it may have honked - I can't remember that far back....Its a good thing you called me off it, I about called the shot.


----------

